# Passwörter Cracker(Hacker) Programm



## DerAhnungsloseHeini (24. Nov 2018)

Moin Leute,

erstmal vielen Dank für eure Interesse und Zeit. Das Problem ist dass ich schon seit drei Tagen an diesem Programm sitze und nicht weiterkomme. Es soll ein Programm sein dass das eingegebene Passwort errät. Doch irgendwie errät es immer nur den Anfangsbuchstaben und macht das solange wie das eingegebene Passwort Zeichen hat .

Es wäre sehr hilfreich wenn mir jemand das Problem komplett lösen könnte also den richtigen Quellcode hierher kopiert ist auch keine Hausaufgabe oder so ich mach das freiheitlich nur habe ich komplett die Übersicht und die Nerven verloren


----------



## mihe7 (24. Nov 2018)

DerAhnungsloseHeini hat gesagt.:


> erstmal vielen Dank für eure Interesse und Zeit.


Man soll den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben 

Zu den Screenshots: Du programmierst auf einem Android-Gerät?!?

Besser ist es, wenn Du Deinen Code direkt hier reinkopierst und zwischen Code-Tags setzt: [code=Java]Dein Code[/code]



DerAhnungsloseHeini hat gesagt.:


> Es soll ein Programm sein dass das eingegebene Passwort errät.


Du hast also eine "geheime" Zeichenkette und möchtest ein Programm schreiben, das nun alle Kombinationen von Zeichen eines definierten Zeichenvorrats durchprobiert, bis eine Kombination der "geheimen" Zeichenkette entspricht?


----------



## DerAhnungsloseHeini (24. Nov 2018)

public class playground {

  public static void main(String[] args) {

  Scanner scan = new Scanner(System.in);
  Random rand = new Random();    

String kiste= "abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz";

String password;
password = scan.nextLine();

int laenge = password.length();
int zaehler = 0;
int x = 0;
int wortLaenge = 0;
int tester = 0;
int zaehlerX = 1;
int counter = 0;
char einzel =' ';
int y = 1;

String wort = "";

while(!wort.equals(password)){
  x++;

y++;

while(zaehlerX > counter){

einzel = password.charAt(counter);
   System.out.println("sigi: " + einzel);



  tester = 0;

  counter++;

  }

while(wortLaenge != laenge || tester != 1){


while(zaehlerX > counter){

einzel = password.charAt(zaehler);
   System.out.println("sigi: " + einzel);
}




char einzel2 = kiste.charAt(rand.nextInt(kiste.length()));
    System.out.println("alk: " + einzel2);


     if(einzel == einzel2){
      wort = wort + einzel2;
    wortLaenge = wort.length();
      System.out.println("Wort: " + wort);
      tester = 1;
     }

    zaehler++;


  }
  zaehlerX++;
}

}
}
Ja im Moment auf einem Android Gerät
Alles richtig erfasst


----------



## Xyz1 (24. Nov 2018)

Wie wärs mit nem anderem Nickname?
Unsere Zeit mit sinnlosen Screenshots zu vergeuden ist eine Frechheit.


mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Du hast also eine "geheime" Zeichenkette und möchtest ein Programm schreiben, das nun alle Kombinationen von Zeichen eines definierten Zeichenvorrats durchprobiert, bis eine Kombination der "geheimen" Zeichenkette entspricht


Das Programm kann sagen ob das i-te Zeichen (1<=i<=n) richtig ist, das ist kein Passwort das ist Nonsense.


----------



## mihe7 (24. Nov 2018)

Die Code-Tags fehlen.


----------



## DerAhnungsloseHeini (24. Nov 2018)

[public class playground {]

  public static void main(String[] args) {

  Scanner scan = new Scanner(System.in);
  Random rand = new Random();   

String kiste= "abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz";

String password;
password = scan.nextLine();

int laenge = password.length();
int zaehler = 0;
int x = 0;
int wortLaenge = 0;
int tester = 0;
int zaehlerX = 1;
int counter = 0;
char einzel =' ';
int y = 1;

String wort = "";

while(!wort.equals(password)){
  x++;

y++;

while(zaehlerX > counter){

einzel = password.charAt(counter);
   System.out.println("sigi: " + einzel);



  tester = 0;

  counter++;

  }

while(wortLaenge != laenge || tester != 1){


while(zaehlerX > counter){

einzel = password.charAt(zaehler);
   System.out.println("sigi: " + einzel);
}




char einzel2 = kiste.charAt(rand.nextInt(kiste.length()));
    System.out.println("alk: " + einzel2);


     if(einzel == einzel2){
      wort = wort + einzel2;
    wortLaenge = wort.length();
      System.out.println("Wort: " + wort);
      tester = 1;
     }

    zaehler++;


  }
  zaehlerX++;
}

}
}


DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> Wie wärs mit nem anderem Nickname?
> Unsere Zeit mit sinnlosen Screenshots zu vergeuden ist eine Frechheit.
> 
> Das Programm kann sagen ob das i-te Zeichen (1<=i<=n) richtig ist, das ist kein Passwort das ist Nonsense.


Ja tut mir leid ich bin halt blutiger Anfänger


----------



## DerAhnungsloseHeini (24. Nov 2018)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Die Code-Tags fehlen.


Wie genau muss ich die machen?


----------



## Xyz1 (24. Nov 2018)

DerAhnungsloseHeini hat gesagt.:


> Wie genau muss ich die machen?


Gar nicht.... Es wird keiner mehr antworten.


----------



## DerAhnungsloseHeini (24. Nov 2018)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> Gar nicht.... Es wird keiner mehr antworten.


Hä warum denn? Was hab ich denn falsch gemacht? Ich verstehe nicht warum du so gemein bist


----------



## Xyz1 (24. Nov 2018)

Missachtung des Forums?


----------



## DerAhnungsloseHeini (24. Nov 2018)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> Missachtung des Forums?


Anstatt mir die ganze Zeit Vorwürfe zu machen könntest du mir explizit meine Missachtung erläutern oder besser direkt meine Frage lösen


----------



## Robat (24. Nov 2018)

@DerAhnungsloseHeini mach dir keine Sorgen .. nur weil du keine Code-Tags genutzt hast wird dir trotzdem noch wer antworten. @DerWissende übertreibt manchmal etwas 
Code-Tags machst du, indem du deinen Java-Code zwischen [code=Java]Dein Code[/code] schreibst


----------



## mihe7 (24. Nov 2018)

Ich kugle mich gerade auf dem Boden - @DerAhnungsloseHeini das macht @DerWissende gerne bei neuen Mitgliedern. Eigentlich fehlt noch die Geschichte mit dem Erschleichen von Leistungen


----------



## DerAhnungsloseHeini (24. Nov 2018)

Robat hat gesagt.:


> @DerAhnungsloseHeini mach dir keine Sorgen .. nur weil du keine Code-Tags genutzt hast wird dir trotzdem noch wer antworten. @DerWissende übertreibt manchmal etwas
> Code-Tags machst du, indem du deinen Java-Code zwischen [code=Java]Dein Code[/code] schreibst





mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Ich kugle mich gerade auf dem Boden - @DerAhnungsloseHeini das macht @DerWissende gerne bei neuen Mitgliedern. Eigentlich fehlt noch die Geschichte mit dem Erschleichen von Leistungen


Erstes mal dass ich so verzweifelt bin und Hilfe in einem Forum suche und dann sowas... Ich hab noch nie was von diesen Code Tags gehört


----------



## mihe7 (24. Nov 2018)

Aus (genau so, inkl. eckiger Klammern etc.)
[code=Java]
System.out.println("X");
[/code]

macht die Forensoftware:

```
System.out.println("X");
```


----------



## DerAhnungsloseHeini (24. Nov 2018)

[public class ]playground {

  [public static void main(String[] args)] {

  [Scanner] scan = [new Scanner(System.in);]
  [Random] rand = [new Random();]   

[String] kiste= "abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz";

[String] password;
password = [scan.nextLine();]

[int] laenge = password.[length();]
[int] zaehler = 0;
[int] x = 0;
[int] wortLaenge = 0;
[int] tester = 0;
[int] zaehlerX = 1;
[int] counter = 0;
[char] einzel =' ';
[int] y = 1;

[String] wort = "";

[while]([!]wort[.equals](password)){
  x++;

y++;

[while](zaehlerX > counter){

einzel = password.[charAt](counter);
  [ System.out.println]("sigi: " + einzel);



  tester = 0;

  counter++;

  }

[while](wortLaenge [!= ]laenge[ || ]tester [!=] 1){


[while](zaehlerX > counter){

einzel = password.[charAt](zaehler);
 [  System.out.println]("sigi: " + einzel);
}




char einzel2 = kiste.[charAt](rand.[nextInt](kiste.[length]()));
    [System.out.println]("alk: " + einzel2);


    [ if](einzel == einzel2){
      wort = wort + einzel2;
    wortLaenge = wort[.length();]
     [ System.out.println]("Wort: " + wort);
      tester = 1;
     }

    zaehler++;


  }
  zaehlerX++;
}

}
}

So jetzt müsste es ja Antworten hageln hoffentlich


----------



## DerAhnungsloseHeini (24. Nov 2018)

DerAhnungsloseHeini hat gesagt.:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> erstmal vielen Dank für eure Interesse und Zeit. Das Problem ist dass ich schon seit drei Tagen an diesem Programm sitze und nicht weiterkomme. Es soll ein Programm sein dass das eingegebene Passwort errät. Doch irgendwie errät es immer nur den Anfangsbuchstaben und macht das solange wie das eingegebene Passwort Zeichen hat .
> 
> Es wäre sehr hilfreich wenn mir jemand das Problem komplett lösen könnte also den richtigen Quellcode hierher kopiert ist auch keine Hausaufgabe oder so ich mach das freiheitlich nur habe ich komplett die Übersicht und die Nerven verloren



[public class ]playground {

[public static void main(String[] args)] {

[Scanner] scan = [new Scanner(System.in);]
[Random] rand = [new Random();] 

[String] kiste= "abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz";

[String] password;
password = [scan.nextLine();]

[int] laenge = password.[length();]
[int] zaehler = 0;
[int] x = 0;
[int] wortLaenge = 0;
[int] tester = 0;
[int] zaehlerX = 1;
[int] counter = 0;
[char] einzel =' ';
[int] y = 1;

[String] wort = "";

[while]([!]wort[.equals](password)){
x++;

y++;

[while](zaehlerX > counter){

einzel = password.[charAt](counter);
[ System.out.println]("sigi: " + einzel);



tester = 0;

counter++;

}

[while](wortLaenge [!= ]laenge[ || ]tester [!=] 1){


[while](zaehlerX > counter){

einzel = password.[charAt](zaehler);
[ System.out.println]("sigi: " + einzel);
}




char einzel2 = kiste.[charAt](rand.[nextInt](kiste.[length]()));
[System.out.println]("alk: " + einzel2);


[ if](einzel == einzel2){
wort = wort + einzel2;
wortLaenge = wort[.length();]
[ System.out.println]("Wort: " + wort);
tester = 1;
}

zaehler++;


}
zaehlerX++;
}

}
}


----------



## DerAhnungsloseHeini (24. Nov 2018)

DerAhnungsloseHeini hat gesagt.:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> erstmal vielen Dank für eure Interesse und Zeit. Das Problem ist dass ich schon seit drei Tagen an diesem Programm sitze und nicht weiterkomme. Es soll ein Programm sein dass das eingegebene Passwort errät. Doch irgendwie errät es immer nur den Anfangsbuchstaben und macht das solange wie das eingegebene Passwort Zeichen hat .
> 
> Es wäre sehr hilfreich wenn mir jemand das Problem komplett lösen könnte also den richtigen Quellcode hierher kopiert ist auch keine Hausaufgabe oder so ich mach das freiheitlich nur habe ich komplett die Übersicht und die Nerven verloren


[public class ]playground {

[public static void main(String[] args)] {

[Scanner] scan = [new Scanner(System.in);]
[Random] rand = [new Random();] 

[String] kiste= "abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz";

[String] password;
password = [scan.nextLine();]

[int] laenge = password.[length();]
[int] zaehler = 0;
[int] x = 0;
[int] wortLaenge = 0;
[int] tester = 0;
[int] zaehlerX = 1;
[int] counter = 0;
[char] einzel =' ';
[int] y = 1;

[String] wort = "";

[while]([!]wort[.equals](password)){
x++;

y++;

[while](zaehlerX > counter){

einzel = password.[charAt](counter);
[ System.out.println]("sigi: " + einzel);



tester = 0;

counter++;

}

[while](wortLaenge [!= ]laenge[ || ]tester [!=] 1){


[while](zaehlerX > counter){

einzel = password.[charAt](zaehler);
[ System.out.println]("sigi: " + einzel);
}




char einzel2 = kiste.[charAt](rand.[nextInt](kiste.[length]()));
[System.out.println]("alk: " + einzel2);


[ if](einzel == einzel2){
wort = wort + einzel2;
wortLaenge = wort[.length();]
[ System.out.println]("Wort: " + wort);
tester = 1;
}

zaehler++;


}
zaehlerX++;
}

}
}


----------



## mihe7 (24. Nov 2018)

LOL - was machst Du da? Du musst einfach nur einmal "[ code=java ]" ohne Anführungs- und Leerzeichen vor Deinen Code setzen und darunter "[ /code ]".


----------



## Chips199 (24. Nov 2018)

Du musst bei dem 
	
	
	
	





```
while (wortLaenge != laenge || tester!=1) {
```
 statt "oder" "und" nehmen also:

```
while (wortLaenge != laenge && tester!=1) {
```
Außerdem kannst du auch statt tester mit 0 und 1 zu bestücken auch einen Boolean nehmen.


----------



## DerAhnungsloseHeini (24. Nov 2018)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> LOL - was machst Du da? Du musst einfach nur einmal "[ code=java ]" ohne Anführungs- und Leerzeichen vor Deinen Code setzen und darunter "[ /code ]".


Ohman heute ist echt nicht mein Tag


----------



## DerAhnungsloseHeini (24. Nov 2018)

Chips199 hat gesagt.:


> Du musst bei dem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohaaaa vielen vielen Dank so ein kleines Detail ärgert mich schon 3 Tage unglaublich


----------



## Chips199 (24. Nov 2018)

Kein Problem, passiert mir auch manchmal...


----------



## Xyz1 (24. Nov 2018)

Robat hat gesagt.:


> übertreibt manchmal etwas


Sorry, ich hatte heute einen schlechten Tag.


----------

